# três aviões



## altita

Uma menina ganhou um relógio do seu namorado milionário e fala pra sua amiga:

Olha esse relógio aqui. Uma baba. Caríssimo. Três aviões.

O que significa "três aviões" aqui?


----------



## pfaa09

Talvez seja uma forma exagerada de comparar o valor do relógio para o valor dos três aviões.
Uma metáfora para reforçar o valor do relógio.


----------



## gato radioso

Un ojo de la cara
Un riñón
Un huevo y parte del otro
Un potosí.


----------



## olivinha

gato radioso said:


> Un huevo y parte del otro


De verdad?


----------



## gato radioso

olivinha said:


> De verdad?


De verdad de la buena...
Quizá en el español de América no se use, pero aquí es muy frecuente.
Tenemos aquí una cierta tendencia a que el registro coloquial sea un poco _crudo._


----------



## olivinha

gato radioso said:


> Tenemos aquí una cierta tendencia a que el registro coloquial sea un poco _crudo._


Sí, un poco crudo lo es. Esta expresión en particular nunca la había escuchado.
Un huevo y parte del otro? Ouch!!!!


----------



## gato radioso

olivinha said:


> Sí, un poco crudo lo es. Esta expresión en particular nunca la había escuchado.
> Un huevo y parte del otro? Ouch!!!!


Não têm vocês nada semelhante?
E.x.:
_A nova casa na praia custou-me quase os tomates._


----------



## Guigo

Custou-me os olhos da cara.
Custou-me os fundilhos _(esta parece ser mais antiga)_.


----------



## gato radioso

Guigo said:


> Custou-me os olhos da cara.
> Custou-me os fundilhos _(esta parece ser mais antiga)_.


----------



## olivinha

gato radioso said:


> Não têm vocês nada semelhante?
> E.x.:
> _A nova casa na praia custou-me quase os tomates._


Hahaha, não conhecia esta expressão; também desconhecia esta conotação de "tomate".


----------



## gato radioso

olivinha said:


> Hahaha, não conhecia esta expressão; também desconhecia esta conotação de "tomate".


Anda, eu achava que era comum em toda a lusofonía. Pelo menos, que eu saiba, diz-se em Portugal -embora não tão frequentemente como nossos ¡_cojones_!-. Suponho então que você é brasileiro, não é?


----------



## olivinha

gato radioso said:


> Suponho então que você é brasileiro, não é?


Isso, sou brasileira.


----------



## gato radioso

olivinha said:


> Isso, sou brasileira.


----------



## Guigo

gato radioso said:


> Anda, eu achava que era comum em toda a lusofonía. Pelo menos, que eu saiba, diz-se em Portugal -embora não tão frequentemente como nossos ¡_cojones_!-. Suponho então que você é brasileiro, não é?



No Brasil, usava-se muito um termo que remete ao reino vegetal: _bagos_; que vêm das 'bagas' de uvas.


----------



## FerGilmour

gato radioso said:


> De verdad de la buena...
> Quizá en el español de América no se use, pero aquí es muy frecuente.
> Tenemos aquí una cierta tendencia a que el registro coloquial sea un poco _crudo._



En Argentina es absolutamente normal usar "un huevo y la mitad del otro", exactamente con el mismo sentido.


----------



## gato radioso

FerGilmour said:


> En Argentina es absolutamente normal usar "un huevo y la mitad del otro", exactamente con el mismo sentido.


Es flipante como las expresiones más coloquiales o familiares puedan ser idénticas en distancias tan grandes...


----------

